# How much would a Peppy San Badger great-grandfilly be worth?



## ArticDream (Jul 23, 2009)

We purchased two Quarter Horse fillies a little less than a year ago, hoping to train them and work with them ourselves. But it turned out that we just don't have the time we thought we would. 


So we're trying to sell them, but we first want to find out how much they're worth. 


I've done a lot of research on their pedigrees, and I've gone back 8 generations. They have a few noteworthy horses on their pedigree, such as Peppy San Badger, Doc Bar, Poco Lena, Poco Bueno, Three Bars, King P-234, Blondy's Dude, Peter Mccue, and Leo. Well, they're noteworthy to me, at least, since I'm just now learning about Quarter Horse bloodlines and ancestry, and these horses just seemed to stick out to me.


If you'd like to look up any information on those horses I listed, or you'd like to see their pedigree, just go to www.allbreedpedigree.com to find them, and all of those listed horses are also on Wikipedia. 


I just want to know how much you think they're worth. I did see that they have some outstanding cutting horses in their ancestry, and I was thinking that might make them worth a bit. 


So, it'd be awesome if someone did some research on the horses I listed, and told me what they think my two fillies are worth based on what they find out. Thanks so much!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It is generally agreed that unless a stallion is particularly prepotent, the mare will contribute more to the foal than the stud.

I would be looking at the dam lines and seeing what kind of quality and performance they are. Generally speaking, grand-get of any famous stallion could be worth peanuts or gold bars depending on the dam line. A famous stallion + really good, proven dam line that nicks well with the stud would be worth a ton of money - but a mediocre, unperformed dam line that don't nick well would be worth peanuts.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It depends entirely on the horse. I don't care if your horse is Smart Little Lena, Three Bars, Peppy San Badger, Highbrow Cat, Mr. Gunsmoke, Gunner, Trashadeous and Nu Chex To Cash. If the horse simply has no heart for his job (Which is unlikely with those bloodlines!) then I wouldn't even pay the money for a broodmare. I want a horse who can show me performance AND bloodlines, conformation, and everything else that matters. I don't just want a pasture ornament who has colts but has no idea cow to cut a cow or slide through a stop even with the most amazing bloodlines.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

There are tens of thousands of foals that have those horses way back on thier pedigrees. It doesn't really mean much. If it was one generation back she would be worth alot but a great-grand daughter is not saying much. An untrained young filly would be worth about $500 in my area if she looked pretty good and was registered.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Saying these fillies have these horses in their pedigree means nothing. I have a g-daughter of Poco Bueno and a filly out of her by a top reining stallion. So it is not hard to have these lines even closer then what it sounds like these fillies are. Plus what is in between?? Like has been stated where do they fall on the pedigree? That is very important also.

TO price them I would need to see the pedigree and the horse not just what is back 4-5 generations. For me if it is not with in 2 generations it does not mean a whole lot.


----------



## 5cuetrain (Dec 11, 2009)

If they are registered then usually what shows on the papers is where its at.

If you bought them recently then I would think that in these days and times if you got your money back its a good thing. You really didn't add any value--no training etc. so don't expect to make a profit.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are thousands of horses with those names in their pedigree. I think the general rule of thumb is that anything more than 2 generations back doesn't really impact what the horse will be, though I may be mistaken. What do you know about the sire and dam of the fillies? Have they accomplished anything other than producing the fillies? What do the fillies look like conformation wise, do they have flashy color, how is their temperment, how much handling and training have they had? All those things will change how much they would be worth. For your average registered QH that is halter broke and not much more around here, you would be looking at probably $100-$200.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Around here, an unbroke horse isn't worth anything. People are giving them away left and right on Craigslist and in the newspaper. A well broke trail horse will usually sell for around 450-800$ if you are super lucky.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Again a good prospect will still bring good money. I know I have sold several. You can get an average foal/horse broke for pennies on the dollar. Good horses still bring good money.

Now again it will depend on how close the breeding is and what is in between that will determine the price.


----------

